# Which fixie wins?



## DooBlood (4 Mar 2012)

Hello dear forum folk,

If faced with the choice of either a) State Bicycle Co. 'ABACABB' or b) Edingburgh Bicycle Cooperative 'Revolution Track 12' cycle, which would be the better choice?

Cheers,

Doo


----------



## smokeysmoo (4 Mar 2012)

Which fixie fixed gear wins? FTYY 

The EBC because it has brakes, simple. That said I'd actually buy a Specialized Langster Steel (2010 model in red with brakes). 


God I miss my Langster Steel


----------



## Pennine-Paul (4 Mar 2012)

^^^^ yep save another £50 up and get a Langster


----------



## al-fresco (5 Mar 2012)

The EBC bike has an alloy frame and steel forks but for £349 you can also get a 2011 alloy Langster with carbon forks. I'm not saying that the Langster is a better bike (because I've not ridden the EBC) but I can confirm that the Langster is a great bike.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (5 Mar 2012)

I owned a Revolution Track 10. Cock all mudguard clearance but I managed to squeeze a crud roadracer2 on. Good fun to ride. Sold it on to someone locally, still see it about the place, and bought a Charge Plug. Steel is real apparently. So are gas pipes. 

Cycling+ were pretty scathing about the Langster Steel.

On paper, and I suspect in reality, the 2011 Langster with carbon fork is a better buy.


----------



## YahudaMoon (5 Mar 2012)

I wish people would stop calling em 'fixies'.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (5 Mar 2012)

YahudaMoon said:


> I wish people would stop calling em 'fixies'.


I get pissed at that. It's gotten so bad. The least worse option is people in bike shops saying "Can I get a dildo bar for my fixie" 24/7 meaning I have to stand around waiting on the guy serving.

I blame the yanks.


----------



## Theseus (5 Mar 2012)

YahudaMoon said:


> I wish people would stop calling em 'fixies'.


 
Agreed. Hipsters ride fixies, I ride a fixed wheel road bike (or the fixed wheel hack)


----------



## al-fresco (5 Mar 2012)

I prefer to say "fixie" because I know it winds people up


----------



## Jonathing (5 Mar 2012)

GregCollins said:


> I blame the yaks.


 
Yes


----------



## GrumpyGregry (5 Mar 2012)

Jonathing said:


> Yes


----------



## Jonathing (5 Mar 2012)

GregCollins said:


>


----------



## DooBlood (6 Mar 2012)

tHanks for helping me fixie that problem up!


----------



## zigzag (6 Mar 2012)

YahudaMoon said:


> I wish people would stop calling em 'fixies'.


 
fixies, hybrids, bents.. short and understandable descriptions withoug going too much into details


----------



## al-fresco (6 Mar 2012)

zigzag said:


> fixies, hybrids, bents.. short and understandable descriptions withoug going too much into details


 
And accurate - unlike "clipless."


----------



## totallyfixed (6 Mar 2012)

GregCollins said:


> I get pissed at that. It's *gotten* so bad. The least worse option is people in bike shops saying "Can I get a dildo bar for my fixie" 24/7 meaning I have to stand around waiting on the guy serving.
> 
> *I blame the yanks*.


----------



## totallyfixed (6 Mar 2012)

Sorry Greg, it had to be done.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (6 Mar 2012)

GregCollins said:


> I get *pissed at* that. It's *gotten* so bad. The *l**east worse option* is people in bike shops saying "Can I get a dildo bar for my *fixie*" *24/7* meaning I have to stand around *waiting on* the guy serving.
> 
> I blame the yanks.





totallyfixed said:


> Sorry Greg, it had to be done.


I'll let you off as you aren't totallyfixie but if you are going to point out the (deliberate) ghastly americanisms you need to better than 1 in 6


----------



## totallyfixed (6 Mar 2012)

not usually quite that stupid, only on days ending in y


----------



## YahudaMoon (6 Mar 2012)

^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------

